# Puppys claws are so sharp



## nikkynoo (Apr 6, 2010)

My puppy is 15 weeks old and is doing really well but her claws are sharp as hell. It feels like needles on you skin when she jumps up and they leave scars on you and have even drawn a little blood on your skin.

Im trying to train her not to jump up which isnt easy as she gets very exiceted (sp) very easy just picking up her clicker is enought to wind her up. Can anyone help?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Have you tried to cut them with a pair of nail cutters. If she's only a small pupppy you may be able to do them with a pair of nail cutters just take the point off.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What sort of dog is she? Is she getting enough play and stimulation as she could be getting very excited due to being a little bored?? 

Some breeds are more springy and scatty than others and you just have to find a way to tire their brains so they are less excitable. Also always stand sideways and bring your knee up then move away if she jumps up saying NO or OFF in a loud cross voice. It should stop in a few days of consistently doing this. :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine had sharp nails, but we cut her nails every 2-3 weeks as tarmac doesn't seem to wear them down. We first got them cuut at the vets at 10 weeks just before she had her 2nd jab.

I'd try to say "off" whenever she goes to jump up at you. How much exercise do you give her? And what breed is she?


----------



## nikkynoo (Apr 6, 2010)

She is a boarder collie and has 2 30 mintue walks a day. But loads of play time at home as we also have 2 year old collie and hes so chilled its great you have to convince him its time for a walk. 

She is pretty quite most of the time but the mintue you pick up any food or her treats thats it she goes mad it makeing tranining quite hard as she just gets so wound up at the fact she will doing something and getting treats. 

My other collie will do anything for a hug but again he is so quite he will wait till were ready and just sleep hes not like a normal collie he is very lazy for a collie.


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

If clipping them is hard with a wriggly puppy, try using a nail file to take the sharpest edges off?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

nikkynoo said:


> She is a boarder collie and has 2 30 mintue walks a day. But loads of play time at home as we also have 2 year old collie and hes so chilled its great you have to convince him its time for a walk.
> 
> She is pretty quite most of the time but the mintue you pick up any food or her treats thats it she goes mad it makeing tranining quite hard as she just gets so wound up at the fact she will doing something and getting treats.
> 
> My other collie will do anything for a hug but again he is so quite he will wait till were ready and just sleep hes not like a normal collie he is very lazy for a collie.


Try and desensitize her to the action. Start by picking them up, completely ignoring her and walking 2 steps and put them down on the other side of the kitchen counter etc. Keep doing this several times a day, ignoring her until she has calmed down, then treating her when calm


----------

